# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Культурные и религиозные факторы мотивации... Махотсава Гауранга дас (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года.

Полное название доклада: "Культурные и религиозные факторы мотивации хозяйственного поведения"

Докладчик - доктор экономических наук

https://youtu.be/UDZAsqhEbN4

----------

